

Ask HN: does an Expanding Desktop exist? - the_cat_kittles

I imagine something that you open windows in, arrange however you want, and then you can slide left and right, up and down, and maybe even zoom out and in. Os X has discrete spaces, i want something that would be the equivalent of laying a bunch pieces of paper on an infinite (real) desktop, and moving your head around to focus on one area. Does a UI like this exist?
======
qbrass
X11 has (had?) a virtual desktop setting that you could make larger than your
monitor and either share between different monitors or scroll around using a
single monitor.

------
PythonDeveloper
Like this?

[http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/get-infinite-
scrol...](http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/get-infinite-scroll-on-
windows-desktop-with-windowslider/)

